# AK Pitbulls



## Pitbull_lover2009 (Sep 10, 2009)

What are your thoughts on this kennel?

http://akpitbulls.com/


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Do you have a link?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Not really a kennel... Looks like they just have some pets they breed. Not alot of info to go off of over there quality, but looking at the pups I'll tell you no APBT's chest and belly are that thick and low.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

It’s just my opinion, but those are horrible looking dogs and the prices are ridicules.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

First off, I'm really glad you joined the forum...there's a crap load of knowledge and brutally honest opinions here. They got their bitch from this kennel that you commented on in this thread... http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/17291-907-pit-bulls.html

opinions don't change on some dogs based off of who owns them. They are breeding inferior dogs while slapping them with the APBT name. The APBR is a registry which is not reputable, like American_Pit13 says, they are breeding pets and don't have a direction in which they want to go. When looking for dogs, I highly recommend finding a kennel who is selfish and breeds for themselves, not to just make some pups. When a good breeder has a litter it's because they put two dogs together which compliment each other over all. This kennel as well as 907 do not have a certain look or characteristics that they focus on.

Oh yeah, their litter that is going to be APBR registered... if you look at the females page at the dam it lists her as a blue fawn brindle? that is a red brindle dog. IMO buyer beware of both of these so called kennels especially since they don't even know what exactly they have.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ewwwe, :: AKPITS :: PITBULL KENNEL BLUE AMERICAN PITBULL TERRIERS - PUPPIES FOR SALE
I have seen better bullies than those and the fact he harps on the money aspect so much is a red flag right there. He says he has no eastie, westie dogs but they are deformed in the shoulders and some are pigeon toed. Again I do not know all the bully kennels but I have seen better ones than that. of course JMO


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh and I bet he crops the ears himself


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hmm there must be two AKpitbulls kennels.. the OP posted a different kennel link.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

omfg... i just looked at the Channel 9 video... that is horrible... He said the American Bully is a bigger APBT, but nicer?!?!!? WTF? they're both nice dogs... that is ignorance at it's finest I wish there were more educated Mofos out there to represent both the APBT and Am Bully.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

oops! well in my defense he just posted the new link  OIC those are nice looking dogs and not over done, but that does not mean they should make babies. How much? i didn't see a price.
That male is really sexy but then again I have a thing for blue dogs!


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

6 weeks pups get introduces to people of all races & sexes in a commercial setting such as pet stores, parks and just all around walks 
that right there tells your he dont know sh!t if he was any good he would no parks r a no no
that was from the link pk put out


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

IMO they still don't have a direction... did you see their new bully bitch? one bitch is APBR registered only. If the ancestory is questionable they shouldn't reproduce the dogs... If shes only registered that way because a breeder has her real pedigree on paper for privacy reasons that's another. they do have some decent looking dogs, but no consitancy.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

gx which site did you see that on? 6 weeks is waay too young to bring to parks and interact with strange animals. At that age they only have their first set of shots


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Oops on me too! I looked up AK Kennels on the internet before the OP put up a link. My statement stands true for the this AK Kennels As for the link the OP posted. I would never buy a pup from a supposed breeder that is breeding a 1 year old female. The pups were born this June and the bitch's date of birth is listed as 5/4/2008 That's a load of crap!!!


----------



## Pitbull_lover2009 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey Guys, thanks for your guidance! I am in Alaska. Just joined this forum. I have talked with both kennels and by far 907Pitbulls was much more professional. When I spoke with AKPitbulls they had said that Vitali did come from 907Pitbulls however it was not a breeding dog and did not come with papers. Sounds like they chose to breed her because they purely wanted to breed. I do know that 907Pitbulls knew the bloodlines, expectations etc of a an APBT. I also talked to them quite a bit about the difference in Traditional and Bully, I think that they need to organize their site a little but honestly over-all they were very nice, they wanted to meet with me and have me meet the dam and sire BEFORE even putting a deposit down. Very nice people all in all. Thanks guys!!


----------



## Pitbull_lover2009 (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks like there is AKPits and AKPitbulls. AKPitbulls is the one here in Alaska, and the one that I was asking about, again thank you guys for your input!!


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> ewwwe, :: AKPITS :: PITBULL KENNEL BLUE AMERICAN PITBULL TERRIERS - PUPPIES FOR SALE
> I have seen better bullies than those and the fact he harps on the money aspect so much is a red flag right there. He says he has no eastie, westie dogs but they are deformed in the shoulders and some are pigeon toed. Again I do not know all the bully kennels but I have seen better ones than that. of course JMO


I love how he says if you don't have the money don't call him and That theirs "no price on quality" LOL something about this dude has a little hint of BYB LOL:hammer:


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> gx which site did you see that on? 6 weeks is waay too young to bring to parks and interact with strange animals. At that age they only have their first set of shots


on the one pk put up or the link above this post


----------

